# Looking for black mesh sports grill



## jrsupaproduca (Oct 9, 2010)

Im looking for the Black Mesh Sports Grill for my A6, and Also the mesh grill for the bumper including the LED bumper lights. Somebody please help, cause I dont know where to go? Thanks

P.S. Also I need a good Audi Parts Shop in NY.

- Supa


----------



## lancek1028 (Jul 30, 2010)

You looking for a grille or just the mesh to make your own?


----------



## jrsupaproduca (Oct 9, 2010)

lancek1028 said:


> You looking for a grille or just the mesh to make your own?


i would much rather the grill but if there is a right up on how to do it that would work too!


----------



## lancek1028 (Jul 30, 2010)

Like this? 
Read the fitment before you consider ordering. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/OEM-...Accessories&hash=item25578b1670#ht_2823wt_909


----------

